# Assimilazione di consonanti nasali



## idialegre

Ciao a tutti. Ho già fatto questa domanda nel foro italiano-inglese, ma ho avuto pochissime risposte, allora la provo qua:

Si tratta dell'assimilazione di consonanti nasali colla consonante seguente, specificamente le combinazioni "n-b" "n-p" "n-c" e "n-g."

Secondo Wikipedia (di cui infallibilità non sono molto convinto), la consonante nasale si assimila "al punto di articolazione della consonante seguente", i.e. "n" si assimila o alla consonante bilabiale, diventando "m", o alla consonante velare, diventando "ng" (*ŋ*).

Io vorrei sapere se quest'assimilazione è obbligatoria od opzionale (o magari falsa.)

Per esempio:

"un bacio" si pronuncia "uN bacio" o "uM bacio"? O sono tutte e due ammissibili?

"un poco" si pronuncia "uN poco" o "uM poco"?

"ancora" si pronuncia "an-cora" o "ang-cora"? ("a*ŋ* - cora")

Qualcuno può dirmi se c'è una regola definitiva? O se i due modi differenti di pronuncia hanno una differenza di carattere (più poetico, più formale o che sia...)?


Grazie!*


*


----------



## Gryphus

Gli esiti di pronuncia dipendono molto dal parlante e dalla sua area di  origine: solitamente, nelle aree dove si parlano o si parlavano lingue  minoritarie, chi parla italiano ha una pronuncia che le ricalca  abbastanza. In italiano standard (toscano), la pronuncia corretta è rispettivamente [umˈbatʃo] («un bacio»), [umˈpɔko] («un poco»), [aŋˈkora] («ancora»).


----------



## violadaprile

'Un bacio' e 'un poco' si pronunciano MB e MP dappertutto. Parlando veloce è impossibile non assimilarle, in qualunque lingua, o sublingua o dialetto si parli. E, conseguentemente, all'interno delle parole la grafia si è assimilata completamente.

'Ancora' non dà problemi di assimilazione. NC ha una sua pronuncia fluida e non occorre. La pronuncia non è comunque separata ma ha un suono gutturale, elidendo la dentale. Io, da perfetta ignorante di linguistica e fonetica, nella pronuncia separata ci sentirei di nuovo la dentale nascosta (an(d)cora), che farebbe incespicare la lingua, che già deve battere sul fondo del palato per la gutturale.

Se vogliamo, davanti alle gutturali la N conserva unicamente il suo apporto nasale.
Ma io sono l'ultima della fila, domanda di nuovo a chi ne sa di più.


----------



## Gryphus

violadaprile said:


> 'Un bacio' e 'un poco' si pronunciano MB e MP dappertutto.



No. In alcune pronunce regionali si pronunciano (approssimativamente) [uŋˈbatʃo], [uŋˈpɔko], etc. Anche se il fenomeno è in regresso, questo è ancora avvertibile presso alcuni parlanti di madrelingua non italiana (ma di lingue regionali o minoritarie, appunto), nelle cui rispettive lingue madri il nesso [ŋ] + occlusiva bilabiale è del tutto corretto (ed è anzi percepito scorretto un esito come quello che avviene in italiano e che ho illustrato sopra).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Cara idialegre, la questione ti interessa dal punto di vista scientifico o a fini pratici? Cioè: fino a che non la risolvi non sarai sicura di pronunciare correttamente _un bacio/ un poco/ ancora_? In questo secondo caso direi di non preoccupartene: io credo che ci si deve veramente sforzare per pronunciare uM bacio/ uM poco/ anGora.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Voga, ma non sono d'accordo.
Prendi uno specchietto e guarda i movimenti delle tue labbra quando pronunci "un poco", "un bacio", ecc. T'accorgerai che il labbro superiore e quello inferiore vengono in completo contatto: è il segno che stai _articolando_ una "emme".
Sappimi dire.

GS
PS Semmai, qualche sforzo lo farai se vorrai pronunciare una "enne".

Sono ancora qui, Voga. Questa volta per farti osservare che, se sei di Venezia, con tutta probabilità pronunci da sempre "nong", "Dong Angelo", "cong altri", cioè /noŋ/, "dɔŋ'andʒelo/, /koŋ'altri/ anziché "non; Don angelo; con altri".

Saluti 
GS


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungerei soltanto, che l'assimilazione n>m si riflette chiaramente anche nell'ortografia, p.e. nel caso dei prefissi _in- e con-_: abbiamo impossibile, compassione, imbarcare, immenso ecc... (anziché *inpossibile, *conpassione, *inbarcare, *inmenso ...). Anzi, ci sono esempi anche per la direzion opposta m>n, p.e. circonferenza (dal lat. circumferentia).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusa, Voga, ma non sono d'accordo.
> Prendi uno specchietto e guarda... Sappimi dire.
> GS


Caro Giorgio, ho fatto boccacce e sberleffi allo specchio. Il fenomeno fonetico di cui trattasi certamente sussiste, non discuto (né intendevo contestarlo prima). Non credo però che ora, in virtù della nuova consapevolezza acquisita, cambierò il mio modo di pronunciare un bacio/uMbacio, ancora/ anGora, eccetera; e ciò non per testardaggine ma semplicemente perché risulterebbe artificioso e privo di scopo pratico. Infatti non sarei meglio inteso da chi mi ascolta, né riuscirei a celare la mia cantilena veneta (che tutto sommato non mi dispiace).
Resto dunque nella mia convinzione (vedi post #5#): conoscere questi fenomeni risponde a un (legittimo e importante) interesse scientifico ma è di marginale ausilio nell'apprendimento della lingua.


----------



## idialegre

VogaVenessian said:


> Cara idialegre, la questione ti interessa dal punto di vista scientifico o a fini pratici?



Grazie, VogaVenessian, ed a tutti gli altri che hanno risposto.

La questione m'interessa dal punto di vista teatrale, sopratutto lirico! Ultimamente ero presente durante una  discussione fra varii cantanti di opera su questo punto di dizione. 

Io  credo (anche dopo ore fronte allo specchio ecc.) che nel caso di N-B/M-B o N-P/M-P si deve riconoscere  che quando si parla in un tempo conversazionale normale e fluido, la  differenza fra "un poco" e "um poco", benchè sia udibile, è così sottile  che non ce ne rendiamo specialmente conto - a meno che non stiamo ascoltando  specificamente questo punto. (Anche in Inglese, che è la mia  madrelingua, per esempio, la pronuncia "iM Boston" invece di "iN Boston"  non è affatto giusta, ma se qualcuno lo dice così, i miei orechhi non danno allarme.) Ma sul palcoscenico, specialmente con un testo cantato, il tempo può essere molto più lento del normale tempo di conversazione, e il modo di declamare molto più esagerato. Ed è quello il caso che m'interessa: se si canta "Um ballo in maschera" o "Um bel dì vedremo" o "Um bacio ancora..."

(Nel caso N-C è differente, almeno in Inglese. Se uno dice "uN-cle" invece di "uŋ-cle", i miei orecchi danno subito l'allarme.)


----------



## Youngfun

Secondo me, se la sillaba contenente la "n" è molto lunga, è da pronunciare /n/ normalmente. Ma se segue a stretta distanza una sillaba con consonante, è da fare le assimilazioni verso /m/ o verso /ŋ/, perché sono normali e spontanei in italiano, almeno per i parlanti dell'Italia centrale.

Per Voga:
ovviamente non hai bisogno di cambiare la tua parlata, e queste differenze tra n, m, ŋ sono molto sottili in Italiano, tanto che non sono distintive, e le differenze non sono percepite dai parlanti.
Ovviamente Giorgio Pizzi non intendeva dire che si pronuncia anGora con una g in mezzo, ma solo che è una "n" diversa, io direi che è piú gutturale (anche se non conosco i termini fonetici). Il modo di articolazione della /ŋ/ è più simile a /g/ e /k/ di quanto non lo sia /n/ semplice, per cui è la pronuncia piú spontanea, almeno nell'Italia centrale, che non ha bisogno di forzature intenzionali. 
Stessa cosa per "m" davanti a "b", "p". Come ha detto francisgranada, se non ci fosse quest'assimilazione, non scriveremmo impossibile, compassione, ecc.

Io ovviamente non ci ho mai fatto caso che la n a volte si pronunciasse m, a volte ŋ, ma ci ho fatto caso dopo che ho letto alcune trascrizioni fonetiche di parole italiane...
Come Giorgio Spizzi ha detto, probabimente pronunci già tutte le n dopo vocale come /ŋ/, ma forse non ti rendi conto o non ci fai caso perché è la tua pronuncia normale della n.
Sotto mano ho un pdf del fonetista Luciano Canepari che mi conferma ciò che ha detto Giorgio Spizzi, cioè che nell'accento veneziano le n sono pronunciate sempre /ŋ/ 

Per idialgre:
Quindi chi ha come madrelingua l'inglese riesce a distinguere chiaramente /n/ da /ŋ/?


----------



## violadaprile

Scusate.
Il francese ha almeno cinque tipi di nasali, quasi tutte formate da una diversa vocale seguita da "n", e le distinguono perfettamente.




> La questione m'interessa dal punto di vista teatrale, sopratutto lirico! Ultimamente ero presente durante una discussione fra varii cantanti di opera su questo punto di dizione.


La pronuncia di un testo musicale è largamente influenzata dal ritmo e dalle note. Tanto che, giacché si tende a omologare tutto il testo per seguire la melodia, una delle cose che si imparano, e su cui si insiste di più, è a scandire bene le parole.
Niente di strano quindi che in "un motto" N e M vengano separate in modo accentuato. Questo non significa che nella lingua parlata si seguano le stesse regole.
Non secondo me.


----------



## idialegre

Youngfun said:


> Quindi chi ha come madrelingua l'inglese riesce a distinguere chiaramente /n/ da /ŋ/?



Sí, possiamo ben distinguere /n/ da /ŋ/, per esempio nelle coppie "seen/sing", "gone/gong" o "Hun/hung".


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Essendo questo il forum SOLO ITALIANO, prego i partecipanti di non tirare in ballo altre lingue, limitandosi appunto all'italiano.

Grazie.


----------



## lai17

e davanti a /l/ come viene pronunciata la nasale.. ad esempio "un libro"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, lai.

Dato che, in buona sostanza, il fenomeno dell'assimilazione (progressiva o regressiva che sia) risponde a esigenze di "economia dello sforzo", direi che, anche nel caso di "un libro", la lingua (il muscolo ) acquisti una posizione — per l'articolazione della "enne" — sensibilmente più arretrata rispetto agli alveoli, al fine di "avvicinarsi" quanto più è possibile alla posizione necessaria per l'articolazione della liquida. 

GS 

@ Voga. Ciao, carissimo. Tu dici "_Non credo però che ora, in virtù della nuova consapevolezza acquisita, cambierò il mio modo di pronunciare un bacio/uMbacio, ancora/ anGora, eccetera_".

Se hai acquisito, come dici benissimo, la consapevolezza, vuol dire che sei divenuto cosciente di quello che FAI quando DICI "un bacio", ecc. A questo punto non c'è nessun bisogno di cambiare nulla: stai già pronunciando "umbàcio" e lo fai da quando hai imparato a parlare. Solo che ci voleva qualcuno che te lo facesse notare.
Quanto alla tua rappresentazione con lettere alfabetiche —per mezzo di "anGora_" —_ della trascrizione fonematica /aŋ'kora/ della parola < ancóra>— si tratta d'un errore basato su un equivoco. 

GS


----------



## lai17

Grazie mille,
resta però il dubbio se si tratti di una palatalizzazione o una velarizzazione come nel caso di "ancora"


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, lai.

Se provi a esplorare colla punta della lingua la parte posteriore degli incisivi superiori, e poi ti sposti sugli alveoli, per poi fermarti fra gli alveoli e il palato duro, credo che una definizione ragionevole di questo allofono di /n/ possa essere "alveo-palatale".
Per diventare velare dovrebbe sentirsi /uŋ'libro/, il che francamente mi sembra improbabile.

GS


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao Giorgio.
Che bello avere questa discussione resuscitata.
Può essere che in una pronuncia "molto" svelta la n venga assimilata alla l, "geminandola"? qualcosa tipo _ullibro_. 
Magari anche con lieve nasalizzazione della vocale precedente.

Almeno questo succede nei composti e prefissi: in+legale>illegale, con+laterale>collaterale.

Al quarto giorno... buon anno a tutti!


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ... Può essere che in una pronuncia "molto" svelta la n venga assimilata alla l, "geminandola"? qualcosa tipo _ullibro_. Magari anche con lieve nasalizzazione della vocale precedente ...


Direi di sì (diciamo, nel caso "estremo"). Soprattutto quando uno è un po' raffreddato  ... Ma fuori scherzo, credo che tali fenomeni si possano verificare (fino a un certo grado) anche in pratica: prova a pronuciare _ullibro _e simili consapevolmente quando parli con altre persone. Poi vedrai se qualcuno se ne accorgerà o no (non parlare troppo piano, ovviamente ...)

P.S. Buon anno, anzi, buoni anni (_in anticipo_) a tutti!


----------



## Youngfun

Ciao francis!
In realtà mi viene poco naturale assimilare "un libro" in _ullibro_ (quando non dico _'n libbro_ ).
Però mi vengono più spontanei: con Laura>_collaura_, in Liguria>_illiguria_, non lavora>_nollavora_, ecc.


----------



## francisgranada

Youngfun said:


> ... Però mi vengono più spontanei: con Laura>_collaura_, in Liguria>_illiguria_, non lavora>_nollavora_, ecc.


Ciao Youngfun. Infatti, questi sono esempi migliori.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

E forse anche il mio — spesso rimproverato — "colla" ("Vado a Sarzana colla sorella della Franca").

GS


----------

